# Summer Time Hogs



## FrChs28 (Mar 29, 2019)

Okay, I hogs hunted for the first time last month in Oaky Woods and Ocmulgee. While I didn't score, I learned a lot. And I'm itching to get back. Next chance for me would be small game in August. I'm assuming it will be brutal with heat and bugs. Weapon I'm assuming would be limited to rimfire ? Or Archery perhaps. Not sure, I searched the Regs. and couldn't confirm. Any tips or opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Mar 29, 2019)

I think all the wma's in Georgia have hog/coyote hunting in the middle of May unless they are posted in the regulation book . Hopefully that gives you a starting point.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 30, 2019)

Bug spray or a thermacell and snake legging


----------



## FrChs28 (Mar 30, 2019)

Jimmymorgan said:


> I think all the wma's in Georgia have hog/coyote hunting in the middle of May unless they are posted in the regulation book . Hopefully that gives you a starting point.


I had wanted to do the May hunt, but I can't make it down that Month. Would have preferred that hunt rather than August.


----------



## FrChs28 (Mar 30, 2019)

chase870 said:


> Bug spray or a thermacell and snake legging


I usually treat my clothes with Permethrin, and spray with the old deep woods off.
I tried the Thermacell in N.C but the mosquitos were actually flying around it. Not sure if the unit was working correctly.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 30, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> I usually treat my clothes with Permethrin, and spray with the old deep woods off.
> I tried the Thermacell in N.C but the mosquitos were actually flying around it. Not sure if the unit was working correctly.


Something was wrong.  They absolutely work.  Best invention since toilet paper.  No joke.


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 30, 2019)

^^^ True Dat!!


----------



## FrChs28 (Mar 30, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> Something was wrong.  They absolutely work.  Best invention since toilet paper.  No joke.


I’ll have to give it another try then. I did use snake chaps last time, but it was not too warm out so didn’t run into snakes. Good to play it safe though. Still not sure what weapons are allowed.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 30, 2019)

Seen 2 snakes today


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 31, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> I’ll have to give it another try then. I did use snake chaps last time, but it was not too warm out so didn’t run into snakes. Good to play it safe though. Still not sure what weapons are allowed.



Small game weapons... rimfire, archery, muzzloader, and shotguns with #2 or smaller.


----------



## FrChs28 (Mar 31, 2019)

Then TC Triumph .50 cal. it is, thanks. Unless I invest in a semi-auto .22 mag before August. Had my eye on a CZ 512 American....


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> Then TC Triumph .50 cal. it is, thanks. Unless I invest in a semi-auto .22 mag before August. Had my eye on a CZ 512 American....



.22mag is a fave amongst many here. Even a bolt action like mycheap Marlin 925 is a tack driver at 100 yards with a $50 Simmons.22mag scope on it. If you have something that slings sticks that’ll work too.......I plan to carry my new crossbow this summer a bunch!

And Permethrin on the clothes..........you can get it on eBay cheap ?


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 1, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> .22mag is a fave amongst many here. Even a bolt action like mycheap Marlin 925 is a tack driver at 100 yards with a $50 Simmons.22mag scope on it. If you have something that slings sticks that’ll work too.......I plan to carry my new crossbow this summer a bunch!
> 
> And Permethrin on the clothes..........you can get it on eBay cheap ?


I plan on bringing my crossbow also. I bought a Karnage Apocalypse (Bear) and I love it. If I’m not mistaken the new Georgia Crossbow Whitetail record was taken with the same crossbow recently. 
I use Permethrin also, just be careful to buy the premix only. Diluted concentrate is not meant for clothing.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Apr 1, 2019)

If you are hunting fox or bobcat, you may use .17 cal or higher center-fire cartridge.  Hogs killed incidentally while hunting fox or bobcat should be legal.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Apr 1, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> If you are hunting fox or bobcat, you may use .17 cal or higher center-fire cartridge.  Hogs killed incidentally while hunting fox or bobcat should be legal.


In winter after dec 1 yes, in summer, no


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> I plan on bringing my crossbow also. I bought a Karnage Apocalypse (Bear) and I love it. If I’m not mistaken the new Georgia Crossbow Whitetail record was taken with the same crossbow recently.
> I use Permethrin also, just be careful to buy the premix only. Diluted concentrate is not meant for clothing.



I got the same karnage apocalypse for Christmas and can’t wait to use it! Love it! It’s dead on with the scope that came with it.


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 1, 2019)

I have a 512 22 mag. It shoots fast and pretty good, but not as tight groups as a good bolt gun. My 512 is one of the first with dual recoil rods and it has a real rough trigger. They fixed that problem in the newer guns. I have never had a jam, fail to fire or eject. A good trigger job would probably help my gun a lot.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Apr 2, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> In winter after dec 1 yes, in summer, no


Good point!  I don't keep up with fox & bobcat regs since I don't hunt them.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 2, 2019)

chase870 said:


> Bug spray or a thermacell and snake legging


Then get into the thick nasty stuff


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 12, 2019)

Davexx1 said:


> real rough trigger. They fixed that problem in the newer guns. I have never


I'm torn between semi auto and bolt. One has more accuracy while the other is a follow up shot. I'm leaning towards the bolt. Reason being, rimfire requires a headshot. On the run, can I put a shot between the ear and eye ?, think not.....


----------



## Davexx1 (Apr 13, 2019)

The first shot is the important one. Make that one count regardless of the gun used. Bolt guns are usually more accurate than semi autos, but at squirrel hunting distances the difference is likely very minor.

The semi auto is just more fun to shoot and occasionally the fast follow up shots come in handy for hogs, coyotes, etc.


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ok, we've talked about weapons, seasons, bugs, and snakes. Now lets discuss WMAs. Do I go back to Oaky and Ocmulgee ? I'm thinking about trying Dixon Memorial. Anyone hunted hogs there before ?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 14, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> Ok, we've talked about weapons, seasons, bugs, and snakes. Now lets discuss WMAs. Do I go back to Oaky and Ocmulgee ? I'm thinking about trying Dixon Memorial. Anyone hunted hogs there before ?


Take a look at beaverdam WMA also.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 15, 2019)

Davexx1 said:


> I have a 512 22 mag. It shoots fast and pretty good, but not as tight groups as a good bolt gun. My 512 is one of the first with dual recoil rods and it has a real rough trigger. They fixed that problem in the newer guns. I have never had a jam, fail to fire or eject. A good trigger job would probably help my gun a lot.


I wouldn’t worry about super tighht groups really. I hunted small game last year with a .22 mag and all of my shots were inside of 50 yards, actually most were inside of 30. I usually try to stalk in pretty close and get a clean headshot. 22 mag is more than adequate for close headshots. Just go for between the eye and ear, or between the eyes.


----------



## Jonboater (Apr 16, 2019)

22 mag behind the shoulder will put one down with ease also.


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 28, 2019)

On another note, I keep hearing about how invasive these hogs are, and the inability to control them. I hunted public land in N. Carolina, and last February in Georgia. Nothing for nothing, but the sign I saw was scarce. Is the problem mainly on private land ? If both public and private, am I just hunting in the wrong places ?


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 28, 2019)

must be the wrong place....between traps and night hunting a buddy of mine has killed 125 the first 3 months this year on his place...he is on the edge of Chickasawhatchee...strong breeding ground there


----------



## oldguy (Apr 29, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> must be the wrong place....between traps and night hunting a buddy of mine has killed 125 the first 3 months this year on his place...he is on the edge of Chickasawhatchee...strong breeding ground there


More like a sanctuary - as are all the WMAs with their restrictions on weapons, seasons, baiting etc. The DNR should declare war on the hogs and let you kill them anytime, anyway...
Just like your friend, private landowners work like crazy to reduce the populations, meanwhile the hogs in the WMA sanctuaries continue to reproduce and spill over onto private land. Not to mention the tremendous damage they do to native wildlife and habitat on the WMAs. Hogs are a way yonder bigger nusiance than coyotes and should be exterminated. Let folks trap 'em, run 'em with dogs, bait 'em, shoot ' em day and night, riding in their trucks, year-round, just kill hogs period.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 29, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> On another note, I keep hearing about how invasive these hogs are, and the inability to control them. I hunted public land in N. Carolina, and last February in Georgia. Nothing for nothing, but the sign I saw was scarce. Is the problem mainly on private land ? If both public and private, am I just hunting in the wrong places ?



    I've found hogs are hard to pattern,  except they seem to stay within a few hundred yards of a constant water source/wet area,  on our lease they are on the bottom end and backside of our property, we have a creek on the bottom end, and the backside is low lying,  ground stays wet most of the time,    they are never seen on the opposite side of our lease,  which is higher ground.


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 29, 2019)

oldguy said:


> More like a sanctuary - as are all the WMAs with their restrictions on weapons, seasons, baiting etc. The DNR should declare war on the hogs and let you kill them anytime, anyway...
> Just like your friend, private landowners work like crazy to reduce the populations, meanwhile the hogs in the WMA sanctuaries continue to reproduce and spill over onto private land. Not to mention the tremendous damage they do to native wildlife and habitat on the WMAs. Hogs are a way yonder bigger nusiance than coyotes and should be exterminated. Let folks trap 'em, run 'em with dogs, bait 'em, shoot ' em day and night, riding in their trucks, year-round, just kill hogs period.


I agree, they get carried away with the regs. Makes you wonder.


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 29, 2019)

transfixer said:


> I've found hogs are hard to pattern,  except they seem to stay within a few hundred yards of a constant water source/wet area,  on our lease they are on the bottom end and backside of our property, we have a creek on the bottom end, and the backside is low lying,  ground stays wet most of the time,    they are never seen on the opposite side of our lease,  which is higher ground.


Yes, unlike deer, the sign just tells you where they were. Doesn’t always mean they’ll be back.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 29, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> Yes, unlike deer, the sign just tells you where they were. Doesn’t always mean they’ll be back.



   I've found on our lease, they seem to stay around one general area for weeks at a time from late January till sometime in March,  usually during the rainy time of the year,  after that its anyone's guess as when they'll come and go,  its like they eat everything in that area,  and are gone for a month or two before they come back around,   but I'm in Northeast Ga,   I'm sure the southern part of the state is different.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 29, 2019)

oldguy said:


> More like a sanctuary - as are all the WMAs with their restrictions on weapons, seasons, baiting etc. The DNR should declare war on the hogs and let you kill them anytime, anyway...
> Just like your friend, private landowners work like crazy to reduce the populations, meanwhile the hogs in the WMA sanctuaries continue to reproduce and spill over onto private land. Not to mention the tremendous damage they do to native wildlife and habitat on the WMAs. Hogs are a way yonder bigger nusiance than coyotes and should be exterminated. Let folks trap 'em, run 'em with dogs, bait 'em, shoot ' em day and night, riding in their trucks, year-round, just kill hogs period.



What’s much worse than hogs tends to be the people you just invited day and night year round riding in their trucks shooting at night and tearing in a new mud hole road unfortunately.
Lotta folks rather act like fools instead of hunters. 
This would definitely not help the land or hunters.
Every rule the Ga DNR has on a wma usually has a better reasoning behind it.
Get them during seasons is smarter thinking.


----------



## FrChs28 (Apr 29, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> What’s much worse than hogs tends to be the people you just invited day and night year round riding in their trucks shooting at night and tearing in a new mud hole road unfortunately.
> Lotta folks rather act like fools instead of hunters.
> This would definitely not help the land or hunters.
> Every rule the Ga DNR has on a wma usually has a better reasoning behind it.
> Get them during seasons is smarter thinking.


Gotta admit, you do have a point there. Sometimes we're our own worst enemies. That's why it's so important what we do out there, and how we portray ourselves to the public.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 30, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> What’s much worse than hogs tends to be the people you just invited day and night year round riding in their trucks shooting at night and tearing in a new mud hole road unfortunately.
> Lotta folks rather act like fools instead of hunters.
> This would definitely not help the land or hunters.
> Every rule the Ga DNR has on a wma usually has a better reasoning behind it.
> Get them during seasons is smarter thinking.


From what I see "folks acting like fools" on WMAs doesn't have a season.!


----------



## Jester896 (May 6, 2019)

oldguy said:


> More like a sanctuary



instead of Chicasawhatchee WMA... they should rename it Chicasawhatchee Swamp WMA

not real sure anyone would have trouble finding a water source there.

The one I mentioned above is on the West end...got a call from another friend on the East end and right now he is seeing hogs all times of the day on his place....I passed by at 3:30 and could have sworn I saw one standing in the road between the planted pines from the highway as I passed.

fixin to find someone to make me some sausage close by.


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 7, 2019)

FrChs28 said:


> Ok, we've talked about weapons, seasons, bugs, and snakes. Now lets discuss WMAs. Do I go back to Oaky and Ocmulgee ? I'm thinking about trying Dixon Memorial. Anyone hunted hogs there before ?


River Bend and Beaver Dam have a ton of hogs.


----------



## Jester896 (May 7, 2019)

I think DNR may have done something after deer season that ran some of the hogs out for a little while....maybe they will work their way back in soon.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 17, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> I think DNR may have done something after deer season that ran some of the hogs out for a little while....maybe they will work their way back in soon.



They set hog traps out of season on wma’s with known hogs.
Then the meat is given to hunters for the hungry. 
Or so I read a few months back.

Is this true?


----------



## Jester896 (May 17, 2019)

There aren't any Hunters For The Hungry locations that I know of close to there.  I have checked for years.  This time of the year they will spoil pretty quick.


----------



## FrChs28 (May 18, 2019)

Guess it's just hit or miss. Hopefully when I make the trip down, I find a WMA that has Hogs. DNR definitely goes after them, and traps are very effective.


----------

